# asc software-VISION



## johnithomas (Nov 21, 2007)

Is anyone using Vision for ASC billing??


----------



## dbrosnan (Dec 4, 2007)

Not yet, are you?  we are going to it soon.  With GHN right?


----------



## johnithomas (Dec 4, 2007)

We have it with Source Medical.


----------



## cconroycpch (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't know of any asc's using Vision.  If you contact your account manager, they should be able to provide a list of centers that are using it in your area.


----------



## ladymerrell (Dec 27, 2007)

We use Vision!!


----------



## johnithomas (Dec 31, 2007)

How do you like it? We have the newer version...to be honest I hate it! The process to change or update anything is crazy, and the reports!!!!....it has to be the worst softwear I've ever worked on!:


----------



## brose (Jan 2, 2008)

*ASC vision*

This is interesting that you are asking this question.  I am a CPC for an ASC that currently uses Surgisource, and was in the process of converting to Vision, but at the last minute decided to postpone because of the report module.  We were not impressed at all.


----------



## johnithomas (Jan 4, 2008)

Your ASC is VERY lucky they didnt go with it.......OMG is a huge understatement!!!


----------

